# SCA Pint Ball Improved!



## Trailrunner1974 (May 19, 2013)

Nice 8 dollar flea market find. looks legit to me whats your opinion's?


----------



## Trailrunner1974 (May 20, 2013)

also picked up this F & S jar. I havent seen many of these around.


----------



## MNJars (May 20, 2013)

Nothing worrisome to me about that Ball Improved.  Looks nice!  That F&S is also pretty nice.


----------



## jaroadshow (May 21, 2013)

Hi Trailrunner1974 : I like your Ball jar. Does it have the double or quad helix ?
 This would make it more desireable.  Apparently the quad helix is more scarce than the double helix.

 jaroadshow


----------



## botlguy (May 21, 2013)

Both very nice jars, the BALL looks quite legit to me, correct color / shade of SCA.


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 21, 2013)

I saw this jar and I thought, wouldn't this be a good spot to share some more photos of nice SCA Ball jars?   Here's one of my faves


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 21, 2013)

And another one:


----------



## jarsnstuff (May 21, 2013)

Hmm, I noticed they're all pints - wonder if there's any reason for that?  Anyway, this last one isn't as intense, but still kinda cool - maybe I should put it back out in the sun...  Anybody have more?


----------



## ajohn (May 21, 2013)

Hey Tam, Those are really nice lookers.I'm a So. Cal. sun colored softie. I've got a couple qts, one being the square (277-5) BPM. Would love to show it.but I'm not able to upload pics now. Sorry


----------

